# CHPT3



## stevedeer (11 Sep 2020)

Does anyone know when the CHPT3s are generally released? I understand Brompton release a batch every year


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2020)

Usually sold out before release. If you want one you're in for a long wait unless you want fall prey to the grifters selling them at huge prices.


----------



## rafiki (11 Sep 2020)

Around now if I recall correctly.


----------



## stevedeer (11 Sep 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Usually sold out before release. If you want one you're in for a long wait unless you want fall prey to the grifters selling them at huge prices.


Don’t know how they do it... tried to pre order and everything, genuinely want one, would have bought another Brompton if I thought I didn’t stand a chance! Do we know how many they release?


----------



## Cycleops (11 Sep 2020)

I'm afraid I don't but I'm sure the Brommie experts will be able to tell you.


----------



## SuperHeavyM6L (14 Sep 2020)

stevedeer said:


> Does anyone know when the CHPT3s are generally released? I understand Brompton release a batch every year


I saw a teaser advert on one of the Brompton FB forums recently which quoted a release date of 17/09/20. It just showed the rear end of the bike, but it looked very nice!


----------



## Kell (15 Sep 2020)

From that trailer I'd guess it's exaclty the same as the previous models.

Gumwall tyres, red grips, no mudguards, Black stem and seatpost. Grey body.


View: https://www.facebook.com/BromptonBicycle/videos/1033306780472945/


----------



## Kell (15 Sep 2020)

stevedeer said:


> Don’t know how they do it... tried to pre order and everything, genuinely want one, would have bought another Brompton if I thought I didn’t stand a chance! Do we know how many they release?



Have you thought about trying to contact through CHPT3 rather than Brompton?

They'll probably tell you to just contact a Brompton dealer, but you've got nothing to lose.

https://chpt3.com/pages/contact-us


----------



## SuperHeavyM6L (15 Sep 2020)

Not seen any info re pre ordering etc. Did see a Brompton Junction insta post today for the CHPT3, all it said was email them to book an appointment!


----------



## berlinonaut (17 Sep 2020)

Kell said:


> From that trailer I'd guess it's exaclty the same as the previous models.
> 
> Gumwall tyres, red grips, no mudguards, Black stem and seatpost. Grey body.



Not really and even the previous models differed. The initial one of 2018 had a grey/red mainframe and a red Brooks C19 saddle, tanwall Kojaks and it was available in 2 and 6 speed versions. The 2019 one had a camouflage fabric saddle, a black/red mainframe, tanwall Schwalbe Ones and was only available in 6-speed. The 2020 version has a "lunar-grey"/red mainframe, a "Brompton CHPT-3 saddle", Schwalbe One tires and is available in 6-speed only. What they all have in common are the black titanium fork and rear frame and red grips (though of different brands) 
2020 spec: https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3

As until now all Brompton special editions have basically been mainly special color schemes plus some easily exchangeable components like grips, bags and saddle it is no surprise that the differences in between model years are not huge and neither are they to standard Bromptons.


----------



## berlinonaut (18 Sep 2020)

Loro (a japanese dealer) have a bunch of detail pics of the 2020 CHPT3 on their webpage: http://www.loro.co.jp/blog/lcw/2020/09/post-1399.html
The 2020 CHPT3 also includes a sling backpack as a new standard additional accessory (which probably will rise the price in comparison to earlier models). Rear frame clip, seat post fastener and hinge knobs also differ from the standard on today's Bromptons - maybe an outlook on future standard parts?


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Sep 2020)

My local bike shop is expecting a CHPT3 in next week.

That's according to the shop's trade page on the Brompton website.

The owner told me nothing is ever certain with Brompton, so he won't be sure of getting a CHPT3 until Brompton's courier plonks one in his showroom.

Allocation is apparently based on the size of the retailer.

Some shops who sell lots of Bromptons will get more than one CHPT3.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2020)

That video doesn’t work for me @Kell Dint know if this is the same one.

View: https://youtu.be/pBDlxgjsyO4

Very slick video, wonder how much it cost them?


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Sep 2020)

Got an email from Brompton last week with this link https://www.brompton.com/bikes/spec... 2020_Launch&utm_term=SHOP NOW&S2REF=24723155 if it helps


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Sep 2020)

Marketing waffle overload


----------



## berlinonaut (20 Sep 2020)

oldfatfool said:


> Got an email from Brompton last week with this link https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3?utm_source=Adestra&utm_medium=email&utm_content=SHOP NOW&utm_campaign=Email_UK_CHPT3 2020_Launch&utm_term=SHOP NOW&S2REF=24723155 if it helps


Not only is your link full of tracking bits - it is also the very exact link I already posted two days ago a couple of postings earlier w/o the tracking bits: https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3 

Possibly now, that you posted the tracking link to a public forum Brompton will consider you to be either very keen on buying a CHPT3 or to be a not too tech savvy massive incfluencer person and will in future bombard you with marketing stuff.


----------



## oldfatfool (20 Sep 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> Not only is your link full of tracking bits - it is also the very exact link I already posted two days ago a couple of postings earlier w/o the tracking bits: https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3
> 
> Possibly now, that you posted the tracking link to a public forum Brompton will consider you to be either very keen on buying a CHPT3 or to be a not too tech savvy massive incfluencer person and will in future bombard you with marketing stuff.


I was hoping for a freebie tbh 😉


----------



## Kell (22 Sep 2020)

berlinonaut said:


> Not really and even the previous models differed. The initial one of 2018 had a grey/red mainframe and a red Brooks C19 saddle, tanwall Kojaks and it was available in 2 and 6 speed versions. The 2019 one had a camouflage fabric saddle, a black/red mainframe, tanwall Schwalbe Ones and was only available in 6-speed. The 2020 version has a "lunar-grey"/red mainframe, a "Brompton CHPT-3 saddle", Schwalbe One tires and is available in 6-speed only. What they all have in common are the black titanium fork and rear frame and red grips (though of different brands)
> 2020 spec: https://www.brompton.com/bikes/special-editions/chpt3
> 
> As until now all Brompton special editions have basically been mainly special color schemes plus some easily exchangeable components like grips, bags and saddle it is no surprise that the differences in between model years are not huge and neither are they to standard Bromptons.



I was being slightly facetious in as much as at that point, when little or no information was about, you could pretty much guess that it would be a combination of red/grey/black - because all CHPT3 bikes are (not just Bromptons).

As you say above, it was never going to come with a carbon or titanium main frame because that's not what Brompton does with special editions. They stick some paint on and occasionally, some non standard parts.

There's nothing very 'special' about any of the special editions I've seen.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Sep 2020)

Kell said:


> There's nothing very 'special' about any of the special editions I've seen.



Yes, they are all rather underwhelming.

I thought the recent adventure one was about the best yet.


----------



## Tripster (22 Sep 2020)

I like the Chpt3 but its near impossible to get one when they went on release last week. I thought about signing up for online release notification but as you say, the more you look the more underwhelming. Better to wait for the full website bike builder to return and spec a Superlight 6E


----------



## Gunk (23 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Marketing waffle overload



I agree, are they really that special? from all the hype you would think that they are cycling equivalent of a 1973 Porsche 911 Carrera RS. Utter nonsense.


----------



## rogerzilla (23 Sep 2020)

An S6E-X with fancy contact points and different paint. It's not exactly the racer's choice with the clunky and heavy 6-speed arrangement...a 2-speed or a close-ratio hub (come on Brompton, commission a re-run of the AM) would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Gunk (23 Sep 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> An S6E-X with fancy contact points and different paint. It's not exactly the racer's choice with the clunky and heavy 6-speed arrangement...a 2-speed or a close-ratio hub (come on Brompton, commission a re-run of the AM) would have been more appropriate.



Or just build your own


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Sep 2020)

Gunk said:


> Or just build your own


I did. 21lb, weirdest feature probably the Dura-Ace 7400 cup-and-cone bottom bracket.


----------



## Tripster (24 Sep 2020)

I actually liked the Explore more than the Chpt3 as I think someone else said


----------



## straas (13 Jan 2021)

@stevedeer just saw this on twitter and remembered someone on here was asking after these bikes:


----------



## berlinonaut (14 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> @stevedeer just saw this on twitter and remembered someone on here was asking after these bikes:
> 
> View attachment 568667


Twitter tells me this account would not exist: https://twitter.com/chpt3brompton (was looking out of curiosity who is behind that account, no intention to buy one of those bikes if they even exist).
On Instagram you end up at a "CHPT3 Cycling Club" https://www.instagram.com/chpt3brompton/ - a page/account that seems to collect photos of CHPT3-bikes and is claimed to be curated by a person called Stuart J Clapp (which might be true or not) and it links to https://chpt3.com/pages/chpt3-x-brompton - which seems to be part of the CHPT3 brand. and claims to be "the official CHPT3 Brompton Club"


----------



## Tripster (14 Jan 2021)

Nothing on official chpt3 website or bromptons. All bikes where sold so to keep 50 back and not sell through the same channel, method as before would seem dodgy to me. I would have liked one but wasnt successful in the random selection so opted for a Mason instead. Still like the Bromptons and would love one as they seem a fun bike and thats what all bikings about eh


----------



## straas (14 Jan 2021)

It was retweeted by David Millar so I'd imagine it's legit?


----------



## Tripster (14 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> It was retweeted by David Millar so I'd imagine it's legit?
> 
> View attachment 568830


Suppose so then. Little unfair to hold 50 back after claiming all sold and no more available. Then 3 months later find a further 50. Loads of the new ones for sale on Ebay ranging from £3600 to £6000


----------



## Tenkaykev (14 Jan 2021)

A mate of mine had to sell his 2019 CHPT3 a month or so back. He'd been hit financially due to lockdown and he could sell his bike and cover the next three mortgage payments. He insisted on collection and arranged to meet at a local bar /cafe. The guy who came to collect had a few in the back of his van and was going to ship them to Indonesia. The guy tried to haggle on the already agreed price, then tried the " I've only got X amount in cash, can I give you a cheque for the balance" My mate gave him short shrift and said cash or forget it. The bloke got all huffy and then sent his wife in to try and soft soap him, she got the same response. They cleared off and came back a short while later with the cash.


----------



## berlinonaut (14 Jan 2021)

Ok, so the account sending the tweet was the CHPT3-company-account: 
View: https://twitter.com/ChptIII/status/1349042608149041161

Seems indeed to be legit.


----------

